# Green Cam Cage sealant / pn D154103A1



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Does anyone have a TDS (technical data sheet) on this sealant? Just finishing up the head install and wondering if anyone has found another sealant that doesn't break over time like this one? Whats the maximum temperature the head is getting above the turbo, 300f 400f, 500f, 600f? There has to be something out there that doesn't break down over time. Basically don't want to be doing a job knowing that the product i'm using is defective.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

permatex high temp anerobic sealant.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

mrbikle said:


> permatex high temp anerobic sealant.



According to the TDS it holds up to 400f. Permatex the right stuff holds to 450f continuously, and 500f intermittently. Has anyone personally used anything beside the Vw sealant?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

yes.... as I said... permatex


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

How many miles has it lasted so far? Just trying to keep from doing the job again 10k down the road.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

ok so i might be shooting myself in the foot but I'm gonna try this...

Gonna try this stuff... Buddy of mine has in as header gasket and no issues. 










Good to 600f continusly and 700f intermittant. And per the TDS

_The product resists aging, weathering and thermal cycling without
hardening, shrinking or cracking. Designed for the higher
temperature environments encountered in 4-cylinder,
turbocharged, and high performance engines._


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I will be picking one of these up in the spring to fix my leak. Not spending $80 on the vw stuff.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Ultra copper is silicone. That's wrong stuff. You need anaerobic sealant

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

mrbikle said:


> Ultra copper is silicone. That's wrong stuff. You need anaerobic sealant
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2




Can you give me a little more insight than it's just anaerobic (no air needed to cure)? I was just looking for something that would withstand higher temps..


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Permatex-5103...46&sr=8-1&keywords=high+temperature+anaerobic

I use this on my builds, it works fine.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

mrbikle said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Permatex-5103...46&sr=8-1&keywords=high+temperature+anaerobic
> 
> I use this on my builds, it works fine.




Gonna just order it since No store within 300 miles has this stuff. Also ran into this on summit racing when looking at a few other parts...

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/dei-090400/overview/









Seems to have a wider gap range than the Permatex stuff.

_DEI SPA Turbo USA gasket eliminator and flange sealant is a gray, anaerobic paste that's formulated to provide excellent adhesion to steel, aluminum, brass, and other alloys. SPA Turbo USA gasket eliminator seals metal-on-metal gaps up to .050 in. and is commonly used for head-to-manifold, manifold-to-turbine housing, manifold-to-wastegate, and turbine housing-to-downpipe sealing. Other form-in-place gasket applications can include automotive exhaust couplings and other commonly flanged metal surfaces. It's easy to use, too--simply apply, allow it to cure for 3-4 minutes, and then you have an excellent seal that's able to withstand high pressure, high temperatures, vibration, and moisture! DEI SPA Turbo USA gasket eliminator and flange sealant is a versatile product that's a must-have for your shop or garage!_


----------



## Firefist_D (Jul 10, 2018)

Which sealant did you end up using and how is it holding up?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Geeez! I see this all happened a while ago, but Dammich! 

Why ask...why not just get what you are going to get and not waste anyone's time?


----------

